# لميس الحديدى هجوم متعصب على القمص مرفص عزيز و قناة الرجاء الجديدة و رد قوى من القمص مرقص عزيز و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2010)

*لميس الحديدى هجوم متعصب على القمص مرفص عزيز و قناة الرجاء الجديدة و رد قوى من القمص مرقص عزيز و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*

شوفوا الفيديو على الموقع دا

http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?p=220464#post220464


شوفوا الحوار بين لميس الحديدى و القمص مرقص عزيز و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: لميس الحديدى هجوم متعصب على القمص مرفص عزيز و قناة الرجاء الجديدة و رد قوى من القمص مرقص عزيز و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*

أتمنى تفتح كل يوم قناة مسيحية
وشكرا على الفيديو


----------



## shoshago (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: لميس الحديدى هجوم متعصب على القمص مرفص عزيز و قناة الرجاء الجديدة و رد قوى من القمص مرقص عزيز و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*

ليه الخوف ده كله

لكل شىء تحت السموات وقت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: لميس الحديدى هجوم متعصب على القمص مرفص عزيز و قناة الرجاء الجديدة و رد قوى من القمص مرقص عزيز و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*



عماد موسى ذكى قال:


> أتمنى تفتح كل يوم قناة مسيحية
> وشكرا على الفيديو



دي مش أى قناة مسيحية دي مخصصة لنقل مشاكل الأقباط فى مصر
و شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: لميس الحديدى هجوم متعصب على القمص مرفص عزيز و قناة الرجاء الجديدة و رد قوى من القمص مرقص عزيز و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*



shoshago قال:


> ليه الخوف ده كله
> 
> لكل شىء تحت السموات وقت



الخوف دا سببه إنهم عارفين إنهم بيعملوا حاجة غلط ضد الأقباط فى مصر 
و عارفين إنهم ح يتفضحوا قدام العالم كله
هم ما بيهموهمش إنهم يعملوا الغلط المهم إن ما حدش يعرف بإنهم بيغلطوا 
زى اللى بيقتل أو بيسرق أو بيزنى كل همه إنه ما يتفضحش و مش مهم إنه يعمل الغلط طالما الغلط فى الخفاء
و شكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## BITAR (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: لميس الحديدى هجوم متعصب على القمص مرفص عزيز و قناة الرجاء الجديدة و رد قوى من القمص مرقص عزيز و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*

*نتمناها*​


----------

